# screen printing all blotchy on the outsides



## Compeditor11 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am having really bad troubles with screen printing when I put the ink onto the shirt it comes out blotchy, following links show it:

View image: image

View image: image2

View image: image3

View image: photo4

I am not sure if these could be the following errors: 

1. exposure time, 

2. how careful I washed it out.

3. the bulb, I use a 24w fluorescent bulb, australia powerpoints and expose for 9 minutes.


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like either you don't have enough ink in the screen, or your screen is plugged up with emulsion. In other words, when you washed out your screen, the emulsion either wasn't fully rinsed out, or your emulsion was under cured and the emulsion is running into your image area. What method are you using to dry your screens immediately after washout? If you're using newsprint, and there is emulsion coming off, then try bumping up your exposure time.


----------

